# Moving from LR5 to LRCC (6)... What to do?



## hassiman (Apr 22, 2015)

Before I install LR6 should I delete my old LR5x install?
My LR catalog is on an external drive array.

Is there any way to Save my LR5x preferences and import presets and copy them over to LR6?

Any other suggestions for this switch?

Running on Yosemite.....

Thanks


----------



## Gene_mtl (Apr 22, 2015)

I was running LR5.7 stand alone even though I have a CC subscription. Once I was able to get the Creative Cloud to down and install Lightroom CC, it converted my 5.7 catalog and kept all my 5.7 plug-ins and presets (I do have one minor glitch with a set of plugins, but they still work never the less)  The installation of Lightroom CC left my LR 5.7 standalone intact with its own catalog. I'll let it sit there for now.  I intend to purchase Lightroom 6 stand alone upgrade as a back up for teh day I decide I don't want to continue my CC subscription. Personal preference. <Grin>


----------



## hassiman (Apr 22, 2015)

With my Lightroom 5.7 catalog on an external array what do you think Lightroom CC will do to to create an upgraded catalog and where would it put it?
i upgraded my work machine and noticed that the import preferences seemed not have carried over (specifically the file character sets to disallow on import)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

What I think LRCC will do is find your LR5.7 catalog (it gets the info from your LR5 Preferences file), and offer to upgrade it. Assuming that's what you want to do, LRCC will create a new upgraded catalog, it will be placed in the same folder as the 5.7 catalog (which remains untouched), and will be named the same as the 5.7 catalog with the addition of "-2" at the end of the catalog name.

That;s how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 22, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> What I think LRCC will do is find your LR5.7 catalog (it gets the info from your LR5 Preferences file), and offer to upgrade it. Assuming that's what you want to do, LRCC will create a new upgraded catalog, it will be placed in the same folder as the 5.7 catalog (which remains untouched), and will be named the same as the 5.7 catalog with the addition of "-2" at the end of the catalog name.
> 
> That;s how it's supposed to work.



I did my update last night to both Mac and Windows systems and this is what happens. Preferences, presets, etc transferred with no issues.

Your options are to allow Lr CC to upgrade the catalog and place it next to your old one. Alternatively you may want to create a new one and then attempt to import from your old one. Have not tried this option but would assume at the import from another catalog stage, Lr CC would make the necessary upgrades.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2015)

The second option should also work (yes, you'll get the message that the catalog being imported needs to be upgraded, with the option to continue or cancel)...but I wouldn't recommend it if there are any Publish Service collections in the catalog being imported, as they don't get transferred.


----------



## wtlwdwgn (Apr 22, 2015)

I've just gone from 5.7 to CC. LR CC will ask if you want to upgrade your existing catalog or if you want to start a new one. No need to uninstall a previous version before hand. I did it after. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Rose Weir (Apr 22, 2015)

Gene_mtl said:


> I intend to purchase Lightroom 6 stand alone upgrade as a back up for teh day I decide I don't want to continue my CC subscription. Personal preference. <Grin>



Right! I'm now seriously considering this stand alone routine and evaluate how much I actually use the Photoshop portion. The unsubscribe might happen sooner than I thought.
When you were running the 5.7 stand alone did you have ONLY the photoshop section installed and nothing in the Lightroom section of the CC manager app?
Since I hadn't downloaded the 5.7 via the CC it had dropped off the list and was down below with the word 'TRY' beside it. I'm wondering if that contributed to the bloop that has occurred?


----------



## Gene_mtl (Apr 23, 2015)

Rose Weir said:


> When you were running the 5.7 stand alone did you have ONLY the photoshop section installed and nothing in the Lightroom section of the CC manager app?
> Since I hadn't downloaded the 5.7 via the CC it had dropped off the list and was down below with the word 'TRY' beside it. I'm wondering if that contributed to the bloop that has occurred?



I never ran LR5.7 from the Creative cloud, just from a shortcut pointed to the stand alone exe on my PC.  I have installed LR CC via Creative cloud.  I has purchased and installed LR6 standalone on the PC.  But it will not run.  Keeps bringing up LRCC. Have raised a question in the Adobe community discussion group.  Personally I don;t see my giving up PS CC2014 anytime soon. Just concerned that it may become too expensive at some point.


----------



## Roscoe17 (Apr 23, 2015)

My install did not carry anything over…none of my publishing setups, presets, catalog, nothing.  I imported the old catalog and while I have the pictures, I still have nothing else.  Ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

Roscoe17 said:


> My install did not carry anything over…none of my publishing setups, presets, catalog, nothing.  I imported the old catalog and while I have the pictures, I still have nothing else.  Ideas?



Need more to go on than that. What happened when you launched LR (6 or CC?)? Did it offer to upgrade your LR5 catalog?


----------



## Roscoe17 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Need more to go on than that. What happened when you launched LR (6 or CC?)? Did it offer to upgrade your LR5 catalog?


  Nope.  Wouldn't even get past the splash screen initially, I had to log out and log back into the CC app.  Then the first attempt to open actually came up with a Photoshop CC TRial offer.  On the next try LR opened with no messages but a blank catalog.  I imported the LR 5 catalog hoping all the other setting were stored there.  Nope.  On another forum it was suggested that I log out of CC App, then open LR where it will prompt me to log in.  Nothing changed.  No of my 3rd party (Nik) apps, no presets, no publish services, nothing...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

I obviously have no idea what's happened, but I wouldn't have imported the LR5 catalog, I'd simply have done File>Open Catalog and pointed to the LR5 catalog. That should have upgraded the catalog and preserved previews and publish service collections. As far as presets and plug-ins are concerned, do you have the "Store Presets with this Catalog" option enabled in LR5, and not in LR6 (or vice versa)?


----------



## Roscoe17 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I obviously have no idea what's happened, but I wouldn't have imported the LR5 catalog, I'd simply have done File>Open Catalog and pointed to the LR5 catalog. That should have upgraded the catalog and preserved previews and publish service collections. As far as presets and plug-ins are concerned, do you have the "Store Presets with this Catalog" option enabled in LR5, and not in LR6 (or vice versa)?



Maybe we're using different terms for the same thing, but that's what I did.  I dragged the old catalog onto the open LR window and it converted the file to the LR6/CC format (New name, preserving the old LR 5 catalog).  It did not bring in any of that other stuff.  

Per your suggestion, I went back into LR five and enabled that setting (it was unchecked)…but never had to do that in the past and the upgrades worked.  Plus, after I checked it, I saw no activity that would imply the catalog was being saved with the new settings, i.e. adding the presets in.  Not sure "what next".


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2015)

No, I wasn't suggesting that the "Store Presets..." needed to be checked for the upgrade to work.....I was just asking if you normally had it checked in LR5 (in case the setting was different to what LR6 had set). The thing is that when you first started LR6 it SHOULD have detected the previous LR5 preferences and worked from there....but it sounds as though that didn't happen for some strange reason.

"What next"? Not sure either. I guess it it was my system I'd probably open LR5 again, revert that setting back to the way it was, confirm that my catalog looked OK, confirm that my presets and Publish collections were still all OK.....then I'd close LR5, then I think I'd reset the LR6 preferences and try again to update the catalog again in LR6. But resetting those prefs probably ought to be done using the old-fashioned way (there's a new reset option available on startup, but I don't think I'd use that in this instance), so that means closing Lightroom, then finding the prefs file ("com.adobe.Lightroom6.plist") which will be in Users/your username/Library/Preferences, and then deleting it. Then start Lightroom 6 again, and hopefully it will detect and offer to update the LR5 catalog, and if it does that then all the other stuff should come along for the ride.


----------

